# Freeridestrecke im Habichtswald?!?



## fastfoodmonster (28. Februar 2009)

Hi alle zusammen,
ich weiß, dass es schon einmal einen Versuch gab irgendwie legal eine neue Freeridestrecke zu bauen. Hatte ja leider nicht geklappt.
Woran ist es damals eig. gescheitert?
Und könnte man nicht über die Stadt Kassel was regeln??
Naja ich hab da nicht so ne Ahnung was da so alles gemacht werden muss, aber deswegen frag ich ja.


Gruß


----------



## Carniwhore (27. April 2009)

Ansonsten vielleicht über das Land Hesen, das (soweit ich weiß) momentan Eigentümer des großräumigen Truppenübungsplatzes am Hohen Gras ist. 
Da gibt´s einige sehr geile Ecken, allerdings sind da auch viele Jäger unterwegs. Da das Gebiet aber von der Bundeswehr nicht mehr genutzt wird, Bikes keinen Lärm machen und Biker überhaupt ein friedliches Völkchen sind, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass da was geht. 

Sorry für´s Aufwärmen eines recht alten Chats, ist nunmal auch meine Heimat  

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

